# IUI FRIENDS PART 13



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A very lucky number for lots of us I'm sure!

MWAHS
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

have i missed you holly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning lovelies 

thanks for the aless info murtle 

hope you all had nice weekends..we did, went too quick tho  doggy walking and gardening, then dinner at friends on sat to say thank you for looking after her chocken-poxy boy last week. ALL day at Bluewater on sun, shopping with the girls, great fun and bought lotsa stuff...have lost weight doggy walking so last years stuff doesnt fit anymore, such a shame having to buy new things  then family and sis's german penfriend/vet over for roast lunch yesterday with lotsa red wine, which we continued to drink all afternoon and eve 

I'm now sitting waiting for my 'adult attachment interview' with the sw..dh is downstairs having his turn and i'm trying not to listen...sounds pretty heavy tho  keep hearing dh sigh as he answers...maybe its boring.. its over an hour long, all taped  getting a bit nervous now....am meant to be at work at 12 but have just texted hefffalumps mother to say i wont be there till at least 1pm....in fact it might be later....

sound like they're winding up so better go

mwahs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks julie 
i was wrong, they were just changing the tape over..they've gone over 90 mins so the tape ran out 
i'd better take a flask and sleeping bag for my turn cos i can talk MUCH more than dh


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

omg, dh has just finished and he says he had to go all thru losses etc and ended up howling over the accident and talking about toby kate and marcus. oh god, what am i gonna be like


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I really hope it goes well Kim. Will be thinking of you and sending you both   and


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Kj-Ah hunny,just think its one step closer to your dream hunny,you can do it,thinking of you loads  

Ok Murtle and Julie-where are you getting alll your cool little pics from?

Hope everyone is ok,I am off to have a lovely salad for lunch 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ooohh you are a right cheeky        

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just for you Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks for all your good vibes, all done phew! managed not to cry but was tough going, had to go thru my dad, best friend and grandma dying and all the accident stuff, aswell as childhood memories and how they've affected you..will tell more later but must get to work as am now nearly 2 hrs late 

k xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as I fly in and out.... 

Wanted to send a big  to KJ & DH for your tough interview. Hope you are both okay... but it's another hurdle out of the way.  Hope you can relax this evening. xxx

 to Holly. That's such encouraging news about your FSH....your herbalist obviously knows her stuff and holding off another couple of months till you're ready makes sense to me.  Good on you having an admirer already  - and that was despite the rash!  

Julie - hope the AF pain's not too bad hunny.  

Jess  - hope it all went well today and you have a little clutch of beauties forming.   Your poor DH - getting attacked by you with the syringe. Not a full   was it?  

Starr - hope you managed to get signed off again sweetie and will be feeling brighter soon... lots of      for you. x

Kelly -   at the speedway....sounds like a nightmare! Glad you and Michael had a good chat & now have a plan - hope you find a car soon. x

Murtle - thanks for the info on Aless. Congrats on finishing your assignments!  Celebrate and enjoy... How's your new car?

Jilly - you must be   from all that you've got on. Take it easy when you can... 

Erica -     Any more news sweetheart? 

Lily -   hope you & your sis are doing okay....

Jodi -       

Candy -   Are you okay sweetie?

Right, gotta go....Love to all not mentioned....

Molly
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Molly, that is funny - I thought the new smilie was an embryo not a full moon!!!!!!!!!!!!  Doh!

Anyway, did 3 hours driving today for a blood test - whizzed home, grabbed lunch, typed some work stuff up on computer & whizzed into work - left at 6pm!

Was ok til DH played me message left by the Sister at the nhs clinic - apparently my blood test revealed my hormone levels are v low (try telling that to DH!!).  

Am now gutted cos nhs want to abandon if I don't produce approx 4 follies.  Not really sure why she left me the message cos all I'll do now is worry!

Got scan tomorrow so they should know a bit more then.  Only trouble is, it's with their crappy old scanner that missed a 4cm cyst last year!!! Just have to hope these follies are the size of golf balls!!

Feel really fed up as this really could be the end of the road for us. 


KJ - Glad things are moving along so swiftly on the adoption front.  I'm sure the way that you & DH have supported your friends after their dreadful accident & the fact that DH was obviously so distressed by it can only be a good thing in the eyes of the SW, really shows how compassionate you both are.
You've got "Fab Mum & Dad" written all over you!! 

Molly - thanks for your kind words - I have been taking the L-Arg stuff - think I might take double tonight!!!  I've had tons of protein - steak, roast chicken, sausage sandwich (oooer Erica!!), bacon & eggs, prawns, cheese, etc, etc!!

Erica - how was your weekend?  Have you contacted anyone else about your results - don't give up - keep pestering!!

Holly - great to hear from you!

Julie - Are you on reception this week?!

Catwoman - do you need the staple remover? Or are you too busy drinking beer in your garden?!!  

Kelly - how are you today, hun?  I'm not quite as mental as Saturday - they should have tested my hormone levels then!

Love to all,
mwah, mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

just for you Julie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Jess-crikey love you have been busy,sorry your results werent what you wanted  really hope the scan gives you more info tomorrow,I hate the NHS ,Loads of luck sweetie   

Kj-glad it went well  

Molly-opeh uory ko weeties ? 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Right I am off for a


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hellooooooooooooooo  All

Sorry been awol... kitchen fitting is now in full swing by dh and dad!!  All fab except it usually entails lots of 'make us a coffee' 'hold this for me' ' can you nip to b&q, ikea, my brothers to get X!!!'  so been busy...

Kj interview sounds very intense... as Jess said any one can see how fab you and dh are.. esp around loosing Marcus, supporting Steve and Tracey and accepting Max into your life so fully.  Sending you load of   

Holly.. i fully understand wanting to wait a bit before starting rx again. I think this ivf stuff is hard enough without not feeling ready and having the right mental attitude..
Tell us more about the admirer... is he cute?? .  oh btw whats a possum??

Jess oh honey how annoying that you seem to not be responing well. If they abandon your tx do you get to go again on the nhs. I know we were told that if they abandon before e/collection we could try again. Here's hoping for lots of lovely follie's next time xx  

Julie are you still chained to reception....  Hope the weather in nice in Oxford this weekend.. are you and dp planning to make a real weekend away?? Hope the witch is long gone by then xx

Kelly.. speedway sounds horrid!! Get campaigning girl..  

Murtle.. hey honey good to see you posting on here. Well done on finishing your assignments... clever you !!

Molly hey hon how are you.... You've been so busy.. look forward to catching up on saturday  

Candy you too   

Jodi.. not long now 

Lilly how are you all doing, Thinking of you x

Ok brain dead now so love to Erika, Jilly, Claire, Looby , Moomin and all else i've rudely forgotten xx

As for me, been signed off for another 2 weeks, the doc was lovely, very supportive. She wants to see me on the 15th to sign me back onto work again.. 

Must go.. dh needs to go to ikea again... i think we're keeping them in business!!

Love to all  mwah mwah


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oooh Julie Lost is fab, you're gonna really enjoy season 2. We are already upto episode 18!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Just found this post on the twins thread from CathyA's hubbie -

*Just to let you all know that I took Catherine to hospital this afternoon with what we hope were (and still may be) only constipation pains.

However, it appears that her waters may have broken Sunday last. The doctors cannot find any infection but have kept her in overnight for observation and she will have a further scan first thing to check things out. Babies appear to be fine (10 days on) and we are praying they remain so for at least a few more weeks.

I'll post more news when I have it

DH (Nigel)*

Cathy - thinking of you, hope all is ok with the little ones


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks moomin, gosh would've missed that....

got to run to work..there all day...have to say not enjoying it much at the mo, bad atmosphere at the heffalumps house...and she was in a right strop about me being late  and wanted me to work later.... ahem..I DONT WORK FOR YOU, I WORK FOR THE NHS!!! went straight out babysitting and got home 11.30, then up at stupid oclock to walk dog, have bath etc...so cant stop...

have good days everyone

kj xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh missed you again KJ and after everything yesterday wanted to send you a great big   to both you and lovely DH.  Sounded very full on but as Jess says shows what a caring, loving person he is and of course won't have done any harm.  Good to have that step out of the way and moving on through!  You're really getting places now!  Hope Heffalumps mother not   at you today - no one is mean to my friends and gets away with it!

Which leads me on to lovely Julie!  OOoooohh she needs a right slapping that boss of yours    Soooo pleased you had such a fantastic come back!  I would have been left looking like a goldfish - but you hunny handled it with such ease and aplomb - you deserve a    Weekend sounds like it'll be great!  Hope DP enjoys!  It'll be good for him to have a break from that big extension of his!

Jess - hang in there hunny, we are soooooo NOT giving up on things!  Really really hoping that scan shows better things than we thought today.  Wish you didn't have to be put through the mill getting answer, driving all over the country with the NHS and dodgey equipment etc to boot... it's sooo stressful and not needed at this crucial time.  Holding your hand across the miles!!!           

Starr - brilliant to hear you've been signed off and your lady sounds like a love.  You sound chirpier too you little builders mate you!  Still gotta do things that make your soul sing tho - don't over do being everyone's hero, you need tlc - so make sure you give it to you    BTW - admirerer not my thang... altho he is a chef and as DH doesn't cook... would make a lovely change  

Desperately worried about Cathy.  Does anyone have contact details?  I just hope and pray everything is ok and those little darlings stay put for a good while yet.  Damn it, everything was going so beautifully.  Sending out a million           

Molly huns!  Lovely to hear from you.  You do make me   Yes - defo feels good to leave it a bit longer so that's a weight off my mind in the meantime.  What news of you darlin?

Erica -    hope all good for you and you're not over working!  How are things at work now the girls have gone?  Is it any easier without the tension of it all or does it mean twice as much work for everyone else?  Any developments with NHS

Shazia - oooh yes!  We are big Lost fans too and it's getting more gripping by the minute.  We are well thru the second series now as well - it's on tonight so I'll be scooting off in a sec to tune in.  Did you send Caroline our love?  Bump getting nicely rounded?  Toby all good?

Struthie - how's you loves?  Hope boss has pulled her head in too - I'm still gobsmacked by her recent comments to you!  Cannot believe how un?compassionate the human race can be.

Jodi - if you are reading here          


Had a terrible day at work trying to balance the til.  Ya see the thing is no one properly explained how things worked so I'd put things thru the til that don't go thru the til etc etc.... arrrggghhh Eventually got it sorted and colleagues so nice about it thank goodness!  Felt like such a ditz and then had done some p'copying and binding without realising the original was double sided!  OMG - not life threatening but seriously embarrasing!  I remember now why I decided to never be a receptionist again.... the things we have to do in the face of waiting for the    sigh!  Then had to babysit for a couple of hours for my BIL/SIL.  They have a nanny who I had to relieve at 4.45pm.  I arrived to find her in excrutiating pain.... she's at A&E now... looks like an ectopic to me.... altho I'm only second guessing.  The symptoms looked v familiar... really hope she is ok and it's not.  I'm home now thankgoodness - long day and I'm totally over it.  Oh also forgot to say they asked me to work an extra half hour at either end of the day which would make it an 8.5 hour day.  I told them I wasn't prepared to do that.  I could stretch to 8hrs at a pinch but I'm not going to wear myself out at this point in time for a job that I'm not staying in and isn't of any career benefit - if you know what I mean.  After I said it I immediately felt guilty - sigh.

Best get on - loves to all the lovelies not mentioned!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaah see it always helps when you have someone batting your corner   Feel better now.  Bedtime tho and then it'll be time to do it all over again....

H xxxxxxxxxx

PS possums are little furry marsupials that are a little like squirrels but nowhere near as cute.  In Australia they are not pests as they don't have many of them, in NZ we are over run with them and they are causing loads of damage to our native forests.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning everyone 

Julie - your boss sounds a right mooooooooo and I thought mine was bad! You stick up for yourself,we'll be right there with you!

Jess - Hope your scan goes well and you can get to e/c take those tablets Molly suggests,I did and it made all the difference,good luck   

Kim - Sounds like things are moving on for you,thats fab news,hope it goes smoothly,a lady from another site I know has just been approved,and is on cloud nine!

Holly - I'm fine thank you,boss was off last week and it was lovely,I'm not working again until Friday.
Hope the job is going ok,an admirer hey,lucky you!

Molly - Hope you are ok  

I hope Cathy is ok and babies stay inside for a while yet.

I have been trying to keep busy,it would have been my Mums 60th birthday today,but she died in 1981 when I was 8,so a bit of a sad day so have been doing lots of housework,and just been to see Nan,she didn't want to talk about Mum though  

Had an upset Steven yesterday a boy in his year who he has known all his life was nasty to him,I can't repeat what it was as its so rude,but I asked Steven if he knew what it meant and he said yes so I said how - yes its that bad! He said he asked one of his mates and they explained.Poor Steven he is such a kind and gentle boy,DH has told him if he has any trouble today to tell him to f**k off,not what I would advise but on this occasion  

Right I must go,got some potting up to do,want to keep busy today,love to all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

CANT WAIT TILL SATURDAY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

I have got loads of jobs to do but just cant be bovvered 

Struthie-here is a big hug to get you through your day  

**********-hope your ok sweetie??

Erica-any news on the hospital??

Kj-hope your day flies by at work 

Holly-dont feel guilty about telling them about your hours at work,your the boss  

Cathy-loads of good luck vibes to you and the babies thinking of you loads

Love to all

Gonna go and do some cleaning

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh poor Cathy, really hope she can hang on - when were the twins actually due?  At least she's being looked after.

Struthie - so sorry you're having a   day.  Also, kids can be really mean.  Sometimes I feel like telling them to tell the horrid ones to f off too!!   (Obviously NOT my 5 year olds!!! )

Holly - sorry to hear about your possum problem!   It looked quite cute in the pic in the paper!! It's off to quarintine & then to the zoo - that'll teach it to sneak into a container of onions!

Sorry you're finding reception work a bit challenging!  I worked in Sainsburys when I was made redundant as an estate agent when I was about 20 - I was shockingly [email protected]! You get timed per customer & I never, ever made my targets!! Could never find the pesky barcodes!!   Was obviously destined for management! 

Anyway, it's been a seriously poo day for me - left home @ 6.45am for scan - only 2 follies.    Horrible doctor man just said - oh well, that's that then, and no point trying again cos it's not going to get any better!!  Bloody charming!  I was soooo angry I forgot to cry until I left the room & then howled!!!

I did argue with him that there were only 3 last time but all had eggs & one was grade 1 & the others grade 2.  He just raised his eyebrows at me!     

Anyway got to go back on Friday for scan & bloods again - yippee! & will make final decision.

However, in the meantime I have had a cunning plan!!!!   I WILL NOT GIVE UP WITHOUT A FIGHT!  So I rang ISIS (my previous private clinic) who have agreed to do the egg collection for me if the NHS won't!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

I know I've only got 2 but they might be my last 2 ever! I'm bu$$ered if, after taking all these drugs, I'm going to flush them down the loo!  

The nurse at ISIS also told me about this hormone called DHEA - apparently a couple of v v poor responders have taken it & had BFPs.  I've looked it up on the Internet - it looks a bit dodgy but I might try one go with it if this fails.

Sorry, to ramble on - you must be used to me by now!! 

Hi to Julie, Molly, Catwoman, KJ, Struthie, Erica, Lilly, Jilly, Kelly, Moomin & Candy.
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxx

PS wish me luck for interview tomorrow (got mega sore throat today!!)


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey peeps

Jess - you go for your life girl, how dare they give up on your 2 beauties..well done on getting someone else to give you a chance 

holly - i keep missing yooooooo  will be around tomoz morning - hope you are  lol at the photocopying, never mind, an easy mistake. even more lol at your chef admirer 

am pooped this eve so forgive not many personals..just logged on quick to see if any cathy news. i have a home phone number but dont want to plague with calls at whats a delicate time   ps. jess, she's 26 and a bit weeks i think....

work wasnt too bad, but knackering, a schlep into london with a very tired little boy this avo, on such a lovely hot day too 

dh is making butternut squash risotto so i'd better go and eat it!!

catch up tomoz peeps

kj xxxxxxxxx

ps.. a word about possums, you see many of them in NZ.....FLAT..... on the road...you know how many squashed bunnies we get here? well times that by 50 and thats how many squished possums you see in NZ...


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome to your Thursday! 

aaaah thanks dear ones for your supportive words about my crap abilities    

Jess - what an insensitive sod!  I can't believe how you managed to keep your composure and I'm sooo pleased  you have a plan.  I say try the DHEA - it's worth a shot and it is regulated in the States, just not in the UK.  Good luck sunshine and soooo hope it's all going to work out perfectly    We have to believe and have hope.

KJ - will be around tonite/morning your time - yipee!  We could have a rendeavoux in the chat room!!  So hard to know what to do about Cathy - understand your reluctance.  Ohhh and btw - you gotta start eating crisps and more chocolate otherwise you'll not be visible side on!  Possum stew perhaps??  

Julie - Angel still healing well?  Horrible to have that worry.  They are such fur babies and you worry yourself silly when things aren't right.  Not long till the meet!!  Sooooo jealous/sad to not be there  

Struthie - poor S!  Horrible, horrible bullies!  There's a lot of it about with a profile case in the media at the moment as a Dad threatened a child after the boy bullied his daughter.  I can understand the hurt - I used to stick up for my little sisters when it happened to them.  Must be worse when it happens to your own.  Horrid little sods. Hope there won't be any fall out from it.

Catwoman - where you gone lovely?

Jilly - did everything go ok for you this past weekend?  Sounded manic.  Bet you are well pleased to have that behind you for the last time!!  Plans still coming together?  Building work sounds like you're going to be starting fresh in all respects. Fab to have somewhere new to move into!!

A much better day here.  Work was a breeze again and the day flew.  My admirer kept finding ways to pop into the office and offered to shift some heavy boxes for me - you gotta laugh!  My BIL/SIL nanny appears to have kidney stones - so my diagnosis was way off!  Guess I'm a little paranoid!!  She's been admitted to hospital... horrible for her.  DH working hard at the mo with deadlines etc but it's not going un noticed which is great.  He's off for a couple of nights next week to a course and I hate being on my own.... I'll probably be on here in the middle of our night chatting to you lot for distraction.

Big hellos to all other fab ones!!

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

all
what a fab sunny morning  so hot already!

butternut squash risotto was luuuurrrvely.....

gotta be quick as friend now popping over for cofee in a bit..chat room holly...anyone?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

boo hoo holly you've gone  never mind...theres always tomorrow 

coffee in the sunshine now..its so hot i may have to put my 3/4 trousers on..first time this year...good job i bought some on sun!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

aaah pooper scooper - missed ya whilst watching tele... aaah well.  Hope you are all going to enjoy your wonderful sun today!  My SIL in London tells me it's gonna be 25 degrees!

Plenty of chance for DP to get loads done J!!!

Guess it's nighty night time for now.

Talk soon lovely ones!

MWAHS
H


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

OK time to say sorry for being so crap at keeping up again   With everything that has been going on lately I don't seem to have time to think.

So, a big hello to you all  

Jess p - What an insensitive pig your doc sounds  
Good on you for not just giving up though  

Cathy A - Thinking of you chick  

Right I am off to catch up properly now.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a quick one to say I hope you all enjoy the meet on Saturday, sorry that I won't be there but you will all be in my thoughts. Have fun & I'll catch up with you all soon. 
 to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

NEWS NEWS NEWS ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56719.msg757372/boardseen.html#new


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks KJ - fantastic news.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I had to ring in the end..it was doing my head in..poor man sounded exhausted and said he was just about to post..that'll teach me to be impatient  they sound really good weights for thier age..Grace is apparently breathing fine on her own, Luke's not as good but still doing ok. didnt seem to be any immediate concerns about them thank goodness 
i'm all of a dither now...better go and finish the rhubarb corn cake which i was in the middle if making when my impatience caught up with me....

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah bu**er I can't open the link from KJ   my computer doesn't want to play.
Was it labour for Cathy then   are Grace & Luke her twins?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Great to see you back   & to hear that your sis is doing well & feeling better   How did the horse riding go with your niece & nephew? Bet they loved it? And how was the posh  last night?
Jilly -      hope work quietens down for you soon. Will pm you this afternoon to catch up   
Kj - Your weekend sounded nice although busy   Well done to you & DH for coping so well with the very difficult adult attachment interviews, it must  have been so hard but worth it as it's another step nearer to your goal    
Lilly -      hope you & sis are doing ok, I have posted on the IVF thread. Take care, thoughts & wishes are with you & yours.
Kelly -   with the speedway campaign & sorting your finances. Good to see you posting again & more like yourself. It takes time but you seem to be doing really well.
Starr - Another 2 weeks sounds just the ticket   & what a lovely GP. Take it easy & the new kitchen seems to be coming on a treat   

Back in a mo...............

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   you're a doll!!!!

Must finish catching up....................there's so much!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right must carry on.......................
Julie   - How are you my lovely?      to your pg boss what an insensitive   she has turned out to be. Has   gone now & was she kinder to you? Will pm you after lunch, I owe you one but have had one of those weeks   
Jodi -          
Holly - Work has been hard  as April had pretty much the same amount of work but half the staff   The last week or so has seen things even out a bit though which is a good thing. Bank holiday weeks are always extra difficult when you run a weekly payroll   you pay for having the day off! Sorry to hear about BIL/SIL nanny, my mom has kidney stones & they are really nasty   hope she is ok. Sorry but did   at till & copying stories, oh the joys!!
Struthie - Hope Steven is ok   
Catwoman - Guess your (.)(.) are stapled to your desk again   Or are you filling your plant pots full of beer   Jilly where are you.................I can feel a night out coming on!!!!!!
Jess - Know what you mean about the drugs   "physco bird" is DF's pet name for me when I'm doing tx.   for your interview today I'm sure you'll be great. Good on you girl   for fighting your cons, 2 follies are 2 follies & potentially 2 eggs. Great to hear that your old clinic will help you & it shows how we should fight our corner & not always take what is said   

Hello   Suzie, Shazia, Candy, Moomin, BunBun have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Meant to say..............................still no results for me  
                        

DF is really angry now   his patience has totally run out. As well as the worry that the infected area might not have all gone we "lost" our free IVF attempt in March because I was under Colposcopy & now we've been told that as it's a new financial year we will have to wait months until the new funding comes into action. Add to that the worry that I might have to have more tx & that in the 8 weeks I've been waiting for my results things could have moved on further. I was told I'd have my results in 4 weeks so that time has now been doubled       

So basically we are going to the hospital tomorrow morning & are going to have a right go     We are NOT leaving until.....
1. I've got my results.
2. I've been told how to put in an official complaint.
3. I've been seen by someone in authority who wants to  so much that it makes me feel sick   

Will keep you posted.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

it will Julie   
We were told no more fertility tx until I had the all clear from Colposcopy & obviously I'm still waiting. Saying that the news on funding has now b*ggered us up anyway, we were told end of Apr/beginning of May so should have been starting now.

DF got granted an extension of 12 months & obviously all these weeks are eating into that & it's doubtful he'll get a 2nd extension as he has been granted 3 years in total & that's the maximum they do.

Just  dinnypoops, will pm you after.

Treacle.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Afternoon ladies 

Erica - I can't believe you are still waiting,get down there tomorrow and kick   its just not good enough

Kim - thank you for posting Cathys news,I hope the babies continue to do well

Lilly - hope you are ok,and your sister  

Julie - I wanted to say thank you for your emails yesterday,it was a difficult day,but I felt so much better once DH was home.Thank you.

Steven is ok,he went to school yesterday and they kid that was nasty was on his own to decided to be nice,so Steven just walked away!
I have been looking after my friends almost 4 year old DD this morning,I forgot what hard work they are,I had to bribe her to eat lunch,then to have a drink then a wee,she just wanted to bounce on Stevens trampoline! Thank god she has gone to nursery,I need a lie down!

Its a hot one here,beautiful day,so I'm off to get some rays,love to all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cor blimey whats that in the sky,by jove I think its      

Just a quickie   cos we have got the bank soon  

Cathy-I know you might not read this hunny,congrats on the safe but early arrival of Grace and Luke   Thinking of you loads sweetie 

KJ-cake mmmmmmmmmm 

Julie-yes hun I did my cleaning,I even managed to have a bit of retial therapy on the old but battered credit card 

Erica-you go girl    you have had so much to cope with and you dont need this,make sure you take some drinks  keep us posted 

Struthie-glad ds is ok today,I am dreading that sort of thing at school 

Jess-I am so glad you have got a back up plan hunny,well done and loads of luck  and a big BBBBBOOOOOOOOO to the crappy NHS

Holly-hows the winter treating ya?? so   you are not gonna be with us on sat  you know you wanna jump on a plane 

Bunbun-hey hun,hows the adoption side going?miss ya

Lily-loads of love  

Right off to pick Oli up then we are dropping him off at my ma and pa's so we can go talk £££££ or lack of it at the bank

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -     at the bank.
Struthie - Good to hear Steven is ok   &  to that horrible little monster. Hope you've managed to rest after babysitting!!
Cathy -   on the birth of Grace  & Luke  Sending you all lots of       take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

Well we are back from the bank  unfortuantely cos I am not working we are not getting enough money in to remortgage,even though we would be better off each month if we could   we are looking for other companies that might be able to help us cos if we cant sort the money situation out I will have to get a full time job,which we really didnt want to do especially if we are going to have another round of IVF soon,so I am not a happy  .We have even had to cancel our gym membership  and we have got loads of other direct debits due out and we are already overdrawn   Why does life have to be so f***ing difficult

Rant over

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

Found one for you for when your on reception


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - why is life such a b**ch at times.  I know exactly how you feel, have been there ourselves.  Really hope you get things sorted soon.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Congrats to Cathy & Nigel - fab news!!! i was really worried for her, so glad it's looking great!!!

KJ - mmmmmmm butternut squash risotto sounds delish!!! Perhaps your DH could teach mine how to make it!! 

Molly - thanks for my tesxt hunny - you are so clever - it came at just he right time to cheer me up!!  

Kelly - so sorry the stupid bank don't want to make your life easier - think some of them get off on seeing the rest of us struggle!  I'm sure you'll find someone out there that will help.  

Have you tried Northern Rock? I've always found them pretty good in times of desperation!!! (& there have been many!!! - don't tell DH though!   )


Got to whizz off now - already been in car for 3 hours today & now off for another jaunt!!!  Had scan at nhs hos - still just the 2 but now 15mm.  They wanted me to do iui or try for a natural conception with the trigger jab on Sunday!

Told them we were giving up now!!! & then dashed off to phone the private clinic!! Booked in for a scan in half an hour!!! 

Will let you know how I get on later!!

Love to the very wonderful Julie & Holly, Struthie, Catwoman, Erica, Lilly, Moomin & all the other beauties!

Mwah, mwah
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Jess-oh good on you girl,loads of luck hunny,keep us posted     Gonna have a look at Norhtern rock,thanks sweetie 

Julie-hope your day is going ok at work !!!!!

Big loves to all,be back in a bit

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon ladies  

Hope you're all well & have a great weekend everyone. Looking forward to hearing about the meet. Special        to Jess, fingers crossed.

Well the hospital went well   after a fight anyway   They don't do Friday appts so saying they were shocked when we walked in was an understatement. At first the receptionsit said there was nothing she could do so I just said we weren't going without my results. Then another woman came out listened to my story & although she sent someone to trace my file it was obvious that she wasn't bothered about what I was saying & she kept making jokes of it all. I said I'd been fobbed off for weeks, secretaries on annual leave, cons falling off bike (believe me I'd push him off myself   )& being off sick, new computer etc. She said all of that was true & then the cheeky cow said "shame you didn't phone before coming, everyone is off today."    I replied with "I've phoned for the last 3 weeks & have been fed every excuse under the sun, you left me no choice other than to turn up without an appt". I explained that they were stopping me from continuing with fertility tx   & with my age it is an issue plus their delay is eating into DF's extended leave from Germany. I am no more important than the next person but I do have exceptional circumstances. We have wasted a third of this year already & he won't be granted any more time   I also said that I'd spoken to a woman last week who realised I hadn't been dealt with properly & she e-mailed the cons marking me "urgent & priority". She said "that wouldn't make any difference he doesn't read any e-mails he doesn't like computers!" Eventually my file arrived & there was a letter on it giving me the all clear   That was good news & apparently the letter went on the 2nd May but second class. DF couldn't believe that they admitted the cons doesn't even read his emails & letters containing important info like tx results are posted 2nd class!! So I was happy with the all clear but really mad at the way I've been treated if that makes sense. I just wanted to get out so we left & I told DF I couldn't be bothered to complain. He was really mad about the whole thing & said what if I had needed more tx, what about the next woman who is in trouble. And he was right. So we went off & saw a lovely lady who listened to our whole story, was sympathetic & completely understood....everything. I've now got to put it in writing to the Chief Executive. She takes all complaints very seriously & will get back to me asap. It also turns out that that cons is being watched at the moment  for how long he is taking to deal with things! Like I said, it doesn't matter to me now but if I can stop it happening to someone else then I'm happy with that   

Big sloppy    to all, I'm out for a few  tonight to celebrate closure on a chapter that's been hanging over me for months.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica - want to catch you before you go....firstly CONGRATS on getting the all-clear!  Huge weight lifted...  I think it's absolutely APPALLING that you were treated the way you were and  for complaining and getting something done about the situation for other women. How DARE they make light of your situation when you were in there!!!   

I really respect you for shouting out when you just don't need the added stress. If there's ANY justice at all out there, you'll get your tx asap (if its the same PCT, the VERY least they can do to redress the balance is to put you forward for IVF now - budget restrictions or no bl**dy budget restrictions!!!  ) and get a lovely BIG FAT POSITIVE as a reward... 

Right.....back in a mo with more personals....

Love Molly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly sweetheart such lovely words    

Funnily enough DF said the same thing to me about funding but I know there's nothing they can do as they haven't had anything from the government yet, I just pray it's sooner rather than later     Yes, it is the same PCT.

I don't need the added stress, you're right, but I want to stand up & be counted & stop it happening to others if possible. It doesn't matter to me now, I'm ok thankfully but I have had this huge weight hanging over me for months so if I can stop one woman feeling as stressed & upset as I have then it will be worth it.

Hope all is well in Mollyland & that work is calming down for you  Fab news about your sis, hope her recovery continues   Have a great time tomorrow night & I look forward to meeting you at the summer one.


Erica.xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

God Erika, I'm not surprised you need a drink after all that  what aload of stress for no reason whatsoever  well done for standing your ground  hope your complaint gets taken seriously..from personal experience you get good service when you complain in the NHS, you never get the brush-off, and just putting in your official complaint somehow makes you feel better 

Jess - hope alls gone well with you    

just back from dog training, we've decided to give up on junior gun dogs, he's hopeless at retrieving and i dont want to take him shooting anyway  it has been good for some of the discipline but we've decided to try agility and see how we go. trainer says its good for dog/owner bond and i think we've a bit of trouble there - he just doesnt love me enough to be good  he's been a hot liitle pup these last couple of days so maybe he's going to be a clamer dog altogether in the summer 

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi again....

Been away for a couple of days and was SO shocked to see the news about Cathy...  Thank God the twins are safely delivered and that the prognosis for Luke & Grace is good.....phew! Congrats to them all - and a   and a   - how LOVELY!

Also, Miss Jules was being induced on Wednesday, so she should be a mummy by now too..... 

KJ - sorry the heffalump's Mum was so off with you  the other day, thought she could have cut you a bit more slack under the circumstances - a bit bleedin' much when I think of all you've done for them in the past...  PMing you after I've posted this.... x

Jess -         for you! Bl**dy NHS - makes my blood boil! 

Julie - I really   when I saw the receptionist smilie - could have been designed just for you...... or maybe Holly as well at the moment...but then again, I didn't see a   lurking by the desk  Look forward to seeing you again on Saturday - and your lovely DH of course....  You really impress me with the way you think on your feet - that was the perfect put-down to your stupid, insensitive boss! 

Starr - you've been very busy! Glad the   signed you off for longer and hope you've been making the most of the lovely   weather....always helps to lift the spirits.... When's your counselling - is it Tuesday?  

Kelly - epoh uoy teg ruoy secnanif detros tuo ynnuh - and thanks for asking, I'm okay! 

Jilly -     - miss you.... x

Holly - glad work was better yesterday....was their own silly faults for not explaining about the till.  Glad you said no to the extra hours....I know it's easier to say yes than no sometimes (especially when you're so lovely   ) but best that you told them from the off so they know where they stand...and also so they don't then start asking for even more!!! Hope your SIS's Nanny's better soon... 

Struthie - kids can be so cruel can't they - poor Steven. Not long to go for you now till you go again... 

We had a lovely couple of days in London but sadly we didn't win the award....  Nice to be short-listed at least though and good excuse to get the glad rags on...   We got an upgraded room at the hotel and it was REALLY posh, booked it online so was half expecting to turn up and them not know about the booking, but was all fine! 

Niece & nephew LOVED the horse riding so much they are going again tomorrow! Even though they were tiny, they made them put their feet in the stirrups and mount correctly (from a high step!  ) and took them for a long walk-out around the farm, telling them to lean forward going uphill etc. Was great as I thought it might be a bit patronising, but they were fantastic...

Right got to go and print a map to the meet tomorrow....

Love to all not mentioned,
Molly
xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

Erica - so glad you eventually got your results and wonderful that everything is ok.  It is shocking the way you have been treated... your cons sounds awful... just hope if he is being watched already that something will soon be done.  So hope that you'll hear something soon about your treatment.  You have a fab time tonight hun!

Jess - Any news hun?  Hope your scan went well and those follies are growing nicely.  Sending you loads of         for a successful tx this month.

Kelly - Really sorry things didn't go well for you at the bank.  Stupid isn't it that you could be better off if you did remortgage yet they won't let you.       Hope you have some joy with different companies.  And no more GUM..... that's awful!!!!

kj - Hope you and your DH have recovered from your interviews earlier in the week.  What are the next steps for you both?  Looking forward to chatting to you tomorrow.

Struthie - hi how are you?  Hope Stephen is ok and hasn't had any probs with the nasty brat!!  When is it you are going for your next round of treatment?

Molly - Hi hun, how are you?  What is the latest with your treatments?

Julie - hope you are ok chick.  Fab D H on Wednesday night!

Holly - How are you doing?  Have you made any decisions yet about when to start your tx?  

Lilly - Hope you are ok. How is your sis?  Sending you both lots of  

Much love to everyone else.  

Getting excited about tomorrow night       see you then!

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

REALLY wish I was coming tomorrow but am sooooo knackered from rushing round from hospital to hospital!!!

Well, can you bloody believe this (wish i could do REALLy big writing now!!)  I HAVE 5 FOLLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not just 2 like that horrid man from the nhs said!!!! I've seen them for myself on the screen so I know they're there!!

And his measurements were incorrect cos he only did 2 clicks & they are supposed to measure all 4 sides!! biggest is 18mm & smallest is 10mm but could be bigger but was hiding a bit!

Going to have EC on Tuesday now in the hope that the smaller one gets bit bigger but we don't lose the biggest.

Sooooooooo excited!!!

Had to ask them how much they would charge me - £2350 plus HFEA fee BUT will do ICSI for free!!!!!! Cos they feel so sorry for me!!! 

They are such a fab & lovely clinic that I want this pregnancy as much for them as for us!! 

I really don't want to "sue" the NHS cos it's only taking money out of an already poor situation but I shall contact the ombudsman after my 2ww to request that they pay the cost of the ivf as it was supposed to be our free go.

Also somewhat alarmed that NHS cons wanted to do IUI - could, in theory, have ended up with 5 babies!!!!!!!! Which I thought might be a few too many!!!! Although could have given them to my FFs!!!! 

Like Erica, I really want to speak out to stop it happening to someone else.  I told him I could def feel swelling on my right ovary but he kept telling me there was nothing there!!

I really think there may be something wrong with their scanner as they "missed" that 4CM cyst last summer.  It seemed amazing at the time but now I'm feeling v worried for women that go there - what if they are overstimulating & they do a scan & only see a few follies?

Or maybe the cons was just not upto the job?

I hate criticising the NHS staff cos it is a really tough job but it's too important to just ignore it.

Sorry, this is a bit of a "me" ramble!!!

DH is really chuffed! So much so that I've convinced him to eat out for 2nd night in a row to save me cooking!  


Erica - well done you & DF!  Soooo pleased that you have the all clear but would have been even better to have received it several weeks ago!   Sounds like your cons is in big trouble!  

KJ - Good luck with Caleb's agility classes! Will he have to jump through burning hoops?!!

Molly - thank you sooooo much for your texts!! Came at just the right time - think you may be psychic!!!
(Nearly gave you the "witch" smillie but just remembered what it's used for - ooops!!! )  Glad your sis is on the mend!

Julie - can't believe I'm missing your gorgeous DP & chatting about his extension tomorrow night!!!  Please post some pics! 

Holly - Great to see you popping in more regularly - feels like proper IUI Friends now!

Hi to Kelly, Sair, Moomin, Struthie, Jilly (miss ya!), Manda, Catwoman, Candy, VIL & Moosey (where have you been?!!) & all the other lovelies,

Have a fab time tomorrow - really will be thinking of you & wishing I was there!

Mwah, mwah!
Jess xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - That is fantastic news!!     

I would definately write a letter about it as like you said they could end missing OHSS.

Wishing you all the best for next week.

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Fabulous news Jess... I'm really pleased for you.  Somethings definitely seems a bit dodgy with the scanner or the cons... 5 babies... 

Sending you loads of          for your EC on Tuesday.  Take care and have a fab weekend.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess am over the blooming moon for you sweetheart, what a bloody shambles the NHS are, thanks God you had a back up otherwise you could have abandoned a perfectly good chance.

Am praying this is definately the one for you.

Loads of love hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxShaziaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

news from CathyA

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56952.msg760022/boardseen.html#new


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Kj-thabks for the update,have posted on the link thread  see you later

Jess-flipping heck hunny,you must have been gobsmacked,you do all the NHS bashing you like they deserve it,for Ericas sake too  loads of luck sweetie wish you could be with us today 

Julie-  see ya later

Shazia-hows you hunny??getting a little bump yet?? hoes ds??

Sarah-see ya later 

Moomin-see you and Richard in the bar  

Erica-so glad you got the all clear after all that hassle hunny,your right to complain,be proud of yourself for doing it,I wish I had of when I had my troubles with the NHS  but I took the idots way out and couldnt be bothered cos of how angry I was.Love to you sweetie 

Soryr its a quick post,big hello to all,dont even know what to wear later and I havent even packed so off I pop 

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Most of you will have gone by now!

Sair - I start d/r on Friday how are you?

Molly - Lovely to hear from you,horse riding sounds fun!

Jess - What a total nightmare,and yes you must put something down on paper,good luck for e/c 

Erica - glad you got the all clear,boy have you been messed about 

Hope you all have a lovely time at the meet,I have just been to the bookshop and got my self a book called The Stork Club,about one womans infertility journey,its fab and has already made me cry,love to all xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Struthie,

I'm still here!  Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for IVF number three.... so hoping it'll be third time lucky for you.  Enjoy your reading and have a fab weekend...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Sarah,have a lovely evening with the others xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just wishing you all a fab evening tonight!!!

                                       

Have a great time - really, really wish i was there!  Can't wait to see the photos!


Good luck Struthie for Friday - will sooooooooon be here!

Shazia - thanks hun!  Hope you're blooming nicely!  Enjoy eating for 2 - got any funny cravings yet?!

KJ - thanks for the news about Cathy - she must be terribly worried about her little girl, really hope she gets some good news asap.

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone who remembers me
I know it's been ages (months) but I've been reading your posts (nosey) and thought I'd say a quicke hiya. Haven't resolved much here, I'm still keen, DH isn't, but other than that, life is treating us well. Both jobs turned out better than expected and our little business is keeping us both on our toes. I want you all to know that even though I'm not really an IUI girl any more, I really appreciated your support and friendship through a difficult time and wish you all tons of luck on your journeys.
All in my thoughts.
Much love,
Perky P xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

So know that those of you who went have had a fantastic night!  Lovely to get your txts - almost felt like a little bit of me was there    Can't wait to see pics and here the news!!

Am soo hoping that Cathy and the babies are all ok.  Sending up loads of     for little Grace.  Beautiful names.  Hoping with all my heart they grow up strong and healthy, beautiful like their Mummy.... and too talented to even consider playing the Obo!

Jess - OMG!  Girlie - what a nightmare run around you've had.  I am so relieved that you had the foresight to get in touch with your private clinic.  Five fabulous follies is great and I'm willing with all I have that we'll be getting seriously good news in just over two weeks time.  Sending you a ton of        and am appalled that there are other out there that know no different and can do nothing but accept shoddy and down right dangerous treatment.  Pleased that you will in time put in a formal complaint. Big, big   to you.

Erica - soooo  pleased you have your results and everything is fine.  It must feel so good to know you can move forward and you are no longer in limbo.  The treatment you've had is disgusting and I'm pleased DF talked you in to complaining and hope that it will help others in the future.  Just relieved for you that this is now behind you and you can focus on going forward    Really hope tx won't be long - and yes hoping to batton pass again too!

Kel - sorry to hear you had a rotten time at the bank    Nasty sods!  Hope others will be more obliging so that you can move forward too hunny.  Not a nice feeling, but the changes you are making are positive and things will get better I feel sure.  Thinking of you and glad you've got sunshine!  It's flippin dull and overcast here - sigh.

Hi Perky - you've been in my thoughts too. It sounds like things are going well for you with the business etc and I hope a way forward comes to light for you both too.  It sounds like  you're not dwelling on it too much and giving yourself time and space.  I know I've said it before but please don't deny yourself if you believe in your heart that it is what you want.  Best of luck and here whenever you needs us  

Molly - oooh get you at the posh hotel!  How fab!  Just what you deserve.  Did you get a sensational outfit?  Sorry you missed out on the award but I bet it was a fun night out regardless!  Pleased to hear your sis is getting better - what happened with the house near you?  The kids horse riding lessons sound great!!  It's so lovely seeing their little faces light up isn't it!  Had a good old   at your comments about reception and the    

KJ - oh felt sad about Caleb and his antics/misbehaviour.... I'm sure it's not that he doesn't love you enough - more that he's so full of life he's into exploring and is easily distracted.  Mr Claws couldn't care about me at all - I may as well be Scotch Mist.... but he adores DH and smothers him in love.... I find this very annoying as I'm the one who buys him the best cat food in town    

Hi Sair!  Yep - tx again in July... sigh.... not looking forward to any of it and keep putting it to the back of my mind...  Hope you've had a great night tonite.

Struthie - so pleased to hear mean boy got the brush off from S!  Way to go!  Book sounds great - might have to see if I can find it....

Not much to report from this side of Earth....  DH is off for a couple of days to a course.  His work is going from strength to strength and he's delerious.  Work has been fine... not sure how much longer I will be there but it would be nice to stay until the end of June....  will know more this week when decision maker is back from France.  Had a quiet weekend but have found some great stuff on Ebay...!  OOooh and funny story - those of you who went to the meet in Novemeber may remember I bought some sparkly shoes at a great shop in Buckingham.  Weeeellll - I wore them to work on Thursday and got a zillion comments about them.  In fact people were telling other people to go and look at them and even men were commenting, v funny!  Anyway - some people came in to enquire about enrolling their child at the school next year as they are emigrating from the UK.  I asked them where they were from and they said... Buckingham!!!  I had to show them my shoes and we all had a laugh about it as the lady had seen them in there!  Small, small world and just the way I like it!  Made me smile very much as it bought you all closer.

Big MWAHS to all you lovelies.

Miss you loads and love you tons, 
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope the meet went well and you all had a fab time 

Cathy – Congratulations on the birth of Grace and Luke, Sending   wishes to all of you but especially Grace, I hope she is on the mend.

Kellydallard – I know just how you are feeling with your financial situation. Mine is pretty much the same as yours at the moment. I hope you find someone willing to help soon  

ERIKA – I am so glad you have finally got your results back. Well done you for pushing them. I think you have done the right thing deciding to complain about it all. Soooooooooooo happy you got the all clear  

Jess p – Congratulations on the 5 FOLLIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!
How could he miss them and a 4cm cyst last year, OMG, I think you are right to ask for the cycle to be paid for. Good luck with E/C  

Holly – Your shoes must be beautiful


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just seen perkys post and MUST reply.

Perks - that is just so bizarre!! I was looking at your profile yesterday cos have been thinking about you alot and was going to pm you but saw that you hadn't posted since Feb and wasn't sure if you were still keeping an eye on us all, but you are!!!! Please pop in from time to time as I do miss you. Am so pleased that your business is doing well, you have worked very hard and deserve it. Wishing you lots of luck in your decision about progressing or not, do hope dh changes his mind, but whatever the outcome I hope you continue to stay happy and perky!!

Loads of love my sweet

Shazia xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Holly Sparkly Toes!! That's a lovely story - are you sure the men were just coming in to see the shoes? 

Perky - great to hear from you! Keep popping in on here - we're a right mixed bunch now!

Am feeling really rough this weekend - think all the stress of Friday has finally caught up with me.  Also got v bad water retention - went to put my shoes on & had to squash my feet in!! Mmmm... v attractive!

Still, only got work tomorrow & then EC on Tues.  DH seems to have remembered some new & v embarrasing things I kept saying last time at EC - think he must be making it up.  Will try really hard not to say anything at all this time, just in case!!!

It's been horrid wet weather here all weekend. - Yuk!  It's the annual vintage car rally at Felixstowe that DH & I like to go & have a nosey at - it's quite good fun cos it's on the prom & lots of people dress up in vintage clothes (& I get a big ice cream! ).  

Every year for the past 6 years it's been lovely weather - not this year though! Gave it a miss & had a long lie in instead!!

Have a great week everybody!
Love Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

I have put pics in the gallery from last night,there are some messages for those who couldnt come  .Had a fab time thanks girlies,lovely to have a nice long   with you all 

Jess-I know what you mean about the weather its poo here too,was gonna get Michael to do some work in the garden ,no chance of that happening now then  wishing you all the luck in the world for e/c on Tues hunny   I am intrigued now about what funny things you said last time

Perky-great to hear from you hunny,glad the business is doing well,stay intouch wont you 

Holly-sparkly shoes,fab story hunny,we really missed you last night take a peek at the pics in the gallery

Big loves to lily,shazia,catwoman(where are you??) and all you other lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

even more wierd we were talking about you at breakfast this  morning pinkyperky!! we all wondered where you'd got to..nice to hear from you 

holly    at the sparkly shoes story..thats sooooo bizarre...almost too bizarre to be true  we missed you so last night....shame you couldnt get julies picture text 

jess   for those juicy follies

just off to post on the meet thread...

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I swear it's true too!  Just shows you eh!  One of these days your prophecy about the orange wearing wrist band person will come up too, then we'll both be completely    xx

Jess - thinking of you a ton hun!  Poo about weather but probably a good excuse to put your feet up.  Hope today isn't stressful and you're feeling well for tomoz.  As for DH making up what you said last time... some of the stories you've shared with us ... I bet you weren't!!  That's why we  love ya so much    Good luck hunny!!      

Heya Kel - photos are fab!!  Thank you!!!  Really missed not being there and sharing it but you all look like you were having a great night!

Julie - did DP enjoy?  Ooooh you better keep him away from KJ!!!  You lovely furbabies ok without you?

Big hellos to everyone and a zillion MWAHS!

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All......

Was going to have a lovely lie in this morning after my busy weekend, but wide awake at 7.30 so here i am...........

Holly.... loved the sparkly shoes story... how funny, such a small world!! Mind you the shoes were fab  . I'm really pleased that the job is going well and DH seems to happy. Really missed you the other night... sending you a big  and     too xx

Jess... good luck tommorow honey... looking forward to the storys from dh about your 'chat'. So pleased that you pushed and didn't give up. I often wonder how many people (not as bossy or pushy than us!!) would have given up and not pushed for answers/appointments/etc..  Sending you loads of     

Kelly great piccies hon.. you did well... in the end eh!!

Julie.. had a fab day yesterday putting everything back in my kitchen.. i thought of you 

Welcome back Pinky xx

Happy monday to you all xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i was awake at 6am starr  hailstorm and then thunder and lightening..was waiting for Caleb to react but he didnt make a peep, i couldnt get back to sleep for ages and then when i finally dropped off dh woke me up by stomping around getting ready for work..now i feel all dur and bleary eyed...its peeing down here, really i should be out walking with Caleb but its way too yukky, he hates the rain anyway luckily. at least the garden is getting a good soak and the water butt should be fuller too 

holly you still there hunny?

i've got a sparkly shoe story too.. i popped in on the little girl i looked after last year (the little indian twins...the poorly one is fine and doinf FAB) anyway they've just come back from India and in her true style the Mum wouldnt let me leave without a gift..so I'm now the proud owner of some very fetching sparkly pointy punjabi slippers  dh fell on the floor laughing when he saw them and said 'you're not going to wear them out of this house are you?'

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh by the way...does anyone want a tandem sky-dive  my neighbours hubby gave it to her for xmas (maybe he was hoping to kill her off instead of having to leave her ) and she's trying to give it to dh. i really dont want him to it..selfish bint that i am...its got to be taken on a tuesday afternoon before the end of june, or some such silly restriction..but its up for grabs....i thought we could ebay it but i've never sold on ebay and not sure how to do it.....easier to give it away...


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

KJ i love sparkly shoes !!  Forget the orange wrist bands... lets go for sparly shoes instead!!

It's pouring here too.... wanted to get out and tody the garden but alas will have to stay in !!  Aww poor caleb and the rain   has he got a coat ??

Mwah mwah xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

perhaps we can have a race in sparkly shoes for our sports day 
its actually stopped raining now so think i'll make a mad dash for it..no Caleb hasnt got a coat..but he has got a new 'gentle leader' style  lead and he walks like alamb in it insitead of pulling all the time..its BLISS!!

laters

kj x

juliebabe..you still in Marlow


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - those gentle leaders are fab,I got one each for my two cavs but even the smallest one was too big!

Morning to everyone,I'm off out into the rain now xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG - were you in Marlow for the meet?  There is a faaab shop there that sells sensational shoes!  No I'M NOT KIDDING!  Love Marlow.  Oooohh all this talk of sparkly shoes and races - sigh.....  I'll be with you in spirit    Great little cafe there too that does amazing choc pud with gooey melting middle.  Can ya tell I'm homesick for Blighty?

KJ  Lovin the sound of your Indian pointy sparklers! Lol at DH's reaction!!! So lovely to hear little one doing so well now!  Must be rewarding to see that.  Missed you again    Hope Caleb's been a good boy for his Mummy.

Starr - hunny - you sounding good   Glad to hear kitchen is almost back to normal.  Are you pleased with it?  Got another appointment when    Pleased you have this week off too.

Struthie - hi loves!  My sis and I are having a discussion about sending that empty arms powerpoint to other family members... we can't decide.  I don't want the others to dissapoint me with their reaction...  as we all know not many understand the situation and they have been known to squash our feelings and bury them by saying inappropriate things.  I find this v hard to deal with and so I don't talk about it with them to avoid the dissapointment and isolation.  We are a practical family and tend to just get on with it... so confronting them with all those words about feelings is bound to leave them uncomfortable... 

Bedtime now so I'll be back tomoz.

Have a great Monday one and all!!
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet dreams and mwahs


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Night Night Holly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad you're back juliebabe, was worrying you'd drowned in the river at Marlow....how nice to have a day off 
i'm having a gloomy old day..went into the office and i have been given 3 shifts for the whole of June..i have nothing now for the rest of may and now all i have are these 3 between now and july  i really am going to have to work out what to do with myself. i'm dithering over joining this other respite team...just not sure...somethings making me wonder about a change of direction careerwise...hmmmhave to have a a thinkie....

am wearing my punjabi slippers, my feet are freezing, and Caleb keeps trying to eat off the little bobble as i go past  he's got a very dodgy tum so is a bit subdued (apart from slipper-nibbling)

laters

kj xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

So glad your all back safe,thought you were all hiding from me 

Sorry if I am not around much this week,trying to find a job which is driving me crazy   and a car and a mortgage bla bla bla oh yeah and the hospital tomorrow anywho

Jess-loads of luck for e/c tomorrow hunny       

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Gorgeous ones....
v v quick message, as bosoms are well and truly stapled (hopefully less busy tomorrow)...

Apols for not being in touch lately; have tried to keep up with you all, but not had chance to post (did try last week but lost it all! Grrrrrrrrrr)

Just wanted to wish Jess tons of luck for tomorrow, and thank the gorgeous girls at the meet for that brilliant sign (Julie angel, you really are a star!). It made me laugh out loud when I saw the pic in the gallery. And Erica – soooo glad you have your results, but your consultant needs a rocket up his ar*e!

You are all always v. much in my thoughts, even if I don't post as often as I'd like, or should...

Tons of love to all,
C xxxx
PS will do proper personals tommoz...
PS all fine with me; downregging at mo though, so a bit more bonkers than usual.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey Claire,

Glad your back,shame your(.)(.) are well and truly stapled though   hope the down regging is going ok hunny??

Its quite today isnt it where are you all


Kelly no mates/no job/no money


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

has anyone seen this..anyone doing it? thought i might is i had a partner in crime...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56813.0.html


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

KJ-

I saw it earlier and forgot to reply  I have replied cos I am up for anything  

Go on you know you want to


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

Kelly - the Love Ladder sounds very intriguing....we shall be watching your progress very carefully!!!  Hope everything goes well at the hospital tomorrow.  Good luck with job hunting...what sort of thing are you looking for?

Holly - you are going to have to post a pic of those sparkly shoes you know hun!  Wishing you loads of luck for July.

KJ - It was really lovely to chat to you on Saturday night.  I think we need to see a pic of your punjabi slippers too!!!    Hope you get some career inspiration soon.

Julie - Well, lucky you having the day off.  Hope you have been taking it easy.  Yes, I'm afraid I think I was a bit garlicky yesterday!!!  DP said I hummed!!!!  Charming eh!!  

Jess - Wishing you sooooooooooooo much luck for tomorrow.  Hope you don't say anything too embarrassing!!   

Starr - it was lovely to see you looking so well on Saturday night.  How are the plans going for Starr's Summer Sports Day then?

Moomin - hope you are feeling ok hun and have recovered from your hectic weekend.

Molly - hi, hope you are ok.  Sending you all the        in the world for your treatment.

Perky - hi hun!  Really lovely to hear from you and so glad to hear that things are going well for you.

Loads of love to all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh KJ and Kel - that looks like fun! Shame I've dipped out. You'll have to us know what you have to do!!

         for Jess!!!
 to Catwoman - missed you!!
 to Juliebabe
 to Star
Big air MWAHS to Sair (in case still garlicky!) 

New home this way >>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57229.0.html

H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

